# WGA(KB892130) Will Not Install



## stevio27 (Apr 11, 2005)

If I go to update.microsoft.com, I cannot update anything unless I first install the Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130) However, it will not install for me. It will download, but the installation will fail. I have tried this 5 times on 5 different occasions. My version of Windows XP IS a legal purchased copy. Here's some screens of the problem I'm seeing: 











Any ideas?


----------



## Sfluegel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm having the same problem on two different machines. Both XP Home with SP2 already installed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Not sure if this is exactly what's happening here but try this

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917499/en-us


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Everybody,
Microsoft® are aware that the WGA tool has a problem, once you download the diagnostic tool and run it you will need to contact Microsoft to get them to 'validate' it again.
This happened to me last weekend with a brand new Xp Home CD.
Kind Regards,
Dave T.


----------

